# Suche Brille: phototrop und polarisiert



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2008)

kennt ihr hersteller im in- und ausland, die phototrope und polarisierte sportbrillen anbieten? ich finde entweder nur phototrope oder nur polarisierte. 

such ich falsch, oder gibts die nicht


----------



## flyingscot (19. Mai 2008)

Naja, die polarisierenden Gläser polarisieren ja üblicherweise zu 100%, daher haben die dann prinzipiell eine Lichtdämpfung von 50%. Das ist schon ziemlich viel im Vergleich zu üblichen phototropen Gläsern, die beginnen so bei 10-25%.

Und von einer phototrope Polarisierung hab ich noch nichts gehört (also intensitätsabhängige Polarisierung). Klingt schon fast nach Bullshit Bingo .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. Mai 2008)

ich glaub auch, dass sich das ausschließt...


----------



## x-rossi (20. Mai 2008)

hmm ... eine brille hab ich jetzt gefunden, allerdings ohne preisangabe: >>>. und sie ist tatsächlich nur 65% durchlässig am minimum. ist dann ja nicht so toll. 

habt ihr beide phototrope/photochromatische brillen? bringen die was? machts mit denen spaß?

-

und gibts hier an board noch weitere meinungen zu diesem thema?


----------



## flyingscot (20. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> habt ihr beide phototrope/photochromatische brillen? bringen die was? machts mit denen spaß?



Ich habe hier die Specialized Chicane, ich benutze die Brille immer beim Biken. Die Tönung funktioniert sehr gut... nur ab der Dämmerung sind die minimalen 25% Lichtdämpfung etwas zu viel.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Mai 2008)

ok. das ist schon mal ne gute aussage.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe hier die Specialized Chicane, ich benutze die Brille immer beim Biken. Die Tönung funktioniert sehr gut... nur ab der Dämmerung sind die minimalen 25% Lichtdämpfung etwas zu viel.



Ich stell mir die Anpassung auch etwas zu langsam vor, wenn ich von einer Wiese in einen Wald einfahre. Auf einem Schotterweg mags ja noch angehen, aber auf einem Trail stell ich mir das schwierig vor.

Zum Autofahren im Winter liebe ich übrigens meine polarisierte Brille! Ist aber leider keine Sportbrille.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. Mai 2008)

Habe ne Spezialiced Halftime. 
Die Brillen fürs MTB tönen von Kat 1 auf Kat 2. Sind eh nicht so dunkel. 
Die rennradbrillen von Kat.2 auf Kat. 3.
Ich bemerke von der Arbeit der Brille gar nix. Auch nicht bei schnellen Wechsel oder Einfahrt in den dunklen Wald. Ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint! Die Brille arbeitet super. Glasqualität einwandfrei. Manchmal vergesse ich sogar, das ich sie noch aufhabe.
Nachteil der Halftime, gelegentlich reicht die Tönung nicht aus.Steige dann auf eine Festgetönte um.


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2009)

nach langem hadern habe ich mir im winter eine rudy rydon in silber und separat die photochromatischen und polarisierten grauen gläser geholt.

war anfangs eine kleine umgewöhnung, weil nix mehr spiegelt bzw blendet: der lack der autos, eine wasseröberfläche (pfütze), heißer straßenbelag, einfach alles, spiegelt nicht mehr. und der himmel, die wolken, das grün und alle blütenfarben sehen so gesättigt aus. 

die brille ist der hammer. und beschlägt nicht bergauf, weil der nasensteg so gestaltet ist, dass rahmen und glas ein paar millimeter vom gesicht entfernt sind. die luft kann sehr gut zirkulieren. vorbildlich.


----------



## Johnny Rico (12. Mai 2009)

Ich besitze eine Oakley Radar mit einer phototropen (VR50 Photochromatic) und einer polarisierten Scheibe (Positive Red Iridium Polarized).

Den von x-rossi beschriebenen Effekt des Pol.-Glases finde ich auch sehr angenehm, wobei die Stärke des Effekts von der Blickrichtung abhängt. Finde es witzig, daß man oft quasi durch die sonst spiegelnden Autoscheiben hindurchsehen kann. Allerdings schluckt das Ganze auch viel Licht.

Bei dem phototropen Glas würde ich mir eine schnellere Aufhellung wünschen. Generell ist es aber fürs Biken geeignet. Mal soll sich nur nicht _zu_ viel von dem Effekt erwarten.

Hier ein Foto der Brille bei der ich einen Klebestreifen aufgebracht habe, die Brille ein, zwei Minuten in der Sonne hab liegen lassen und den Streifen daraufhin abgezogen habe.


----------



## Stratoliner (13. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> polarisierte sportbrillen?



Mit diesen polbrillen kann man LCD Displays nicht mehr ordentlich ablesen.

LCD Displays sind meistens mit einer Polarisierenden Folie bedekt. Wenn die Polrichtung der Brille nicht mit der des Displays übereinstimmt, wird das Display schwarz. Dann muss man immer den Kopf neigen, um ablesen zu können. 

Besondes im Auto nervig, wenn man für jedes Display den Kopf anders drehen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (13. Mai 2009)

dann hast du entweder eine schlechte brille, oder ein schlechtes lc display. ich habe mit der brille keine probleme


----------



## flyingscot (13. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann hast du entweder eine schlechte brille, oder ein schlechtes lc display. ich habe mit der brille keine probleme



Das Problem ist aber bekannt und hat wenig mit der Qualität der LCD bzw. der Brille zu tun. Umgangen wird das Problem, indem man z.B. bei Brillen keine 100%ige Polarisation durchführt, dann lassen sich alle LC-Displays mit ggf. schlechterem Konstrast noch ablesen. Oder die Winkel der Polarisatoren stimmen bei dir zufällig überein...

Ich hatte den Effekt mal mit einer Oakley im Segelflugzeug: das Logger-Display (GPS) war komplett schwarz -> nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Johnny Rico (13. Mai 2009)

@x-rossi: Falls du vor nem TFT Bilschirm sitzt: Nimm mal die Brille, halt sie vors Gesicht und dreh sie dabei um 90°. Dann siehst du höchstwahrscheinlich, was Stratoliner meint.

Ein Problem ist das Ganze aber meist nicht, da man ja i.d.R. gerade auf die Displays schaut.


----------



## x-rossi (13. Mai 2009)

bei mir ist alles im grünen bereich


----------



## Stromberg (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eine polarisierte Nanowire mit Tungsten Iridium-Gläsern und eine Radar mit photochromatischen Black Persimmon Iridium-Gläsern. Der schon beschriebene Effekt, Blendungen zu verhindern, ist gerade beim Autofahren sehr angenehm, während ich beim Biken die Selbsttönung mag. Für eine MTB-Brille würde ich also lieber etwas photochromatisches nehmen, zumal polarisierte Scheiben für den Wald meist (zu) dunkel sind. Fürs RR hingegen ist polarisiert sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stratoliner (13. Mai 2009)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Für eine MTB-Brille würde ich also lieber etwas photochromatisches nehmen, zumal polarisierte Scheiben für den Wald meist (zu) dunkel sind. Fürs RR hingegen ist polarisiert sicher nicht schlecht.



Wobei man da differnezieren muss.
Ein Polbrille filtert hauptsächlich reflektiertes Licht, also genau dass was stört. Ein Graufilter mi der gleichen Helligkeit macht dagegen alles dunkler, auch das was difus beleuchtet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (13. Mai 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Wobei man da differnezieren muss.
> Ein Polbrille filtert hauptsächlich reflektiertes Licht, also genau dass was stört. Ein Graufilter mi der gleichen Helligkeit macht dagegen alles dunkler, auch das was difus beleuchtet ist.


Ich hatte mich undeutlich ausgedrückt. Oakley bietet polarisierte Scheiben nur bei eher dunkler Grundtönung an. Mit Tungsten, Pos. Red etc. wollte ich nicht in einem dichten Wald fahren. Das hab ich vor 15 Jahren gemacht als ich jung und cool war, aber schlau ist das nicht...


----------



## akay (13. Mai 2009)

> Ich hatte mich undeutlich ausgedrückt. Oakley bietet polarisierte Scheiben nur bei eher dunkler Grundtönung an. Mit Tungsten, Pos. Red etc. wollte ich nicht in einem dichten Wald fahren. Das hab ich vor 15 Jahren gemacht als ich jung und cool war, aber schlau ist das nicht...



... siehe Beitrag #2: polarisierte Scheiben sind aus Prinzip dunkel ...!


----------



## Stromberg (14. Mai 2009)

akay schrieb:


> ... siehe Beitrag #2: polarisierte Scheiben sind aus Prinzip dunkel ...!


Naja, vergleich mal die Transmissionsangaben für gleiche Scheiben mit und ohne Polarisierung bei Oakley. Da sind wir von der beschriebenen 50% geringeren Transmission bei polarisierten Scheiben weit entfernt.

Die Ursachen sind ja auch egal. Es bleibt die Tatsache, dass es zumindest von Oakley keine polarisierte Scheibe gibt, die zum Fahren in dichten Wälder taugt.


----------



## gabiblue (24. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kennt ihr hersteller im in- und ausland, die phototrope und polarisierte sportbrillen anbieten? ich finde entweder nur phototrope oder nur polarisierte.
> 
> such ich falsch, oder gibts die nicht


Halli Hallo...

Rudy Project macht so was!

http://www.sportoptik-online.info/p...ck---ImpactX-Polarized-Photochromic-Grey.html

Die Brille (RYDON) hat auch irgendwann mal im Radbrillen-Test der "bike" mit "sehr gut" abgeschnitten.

Nicht ganz billig, aber mit den ganzen Features bestimmt gerechtfertigt!


----------



## dopeman (2. September 2009)

also nach langem hin und her,habe ich mich für eine polarisierte brille von triggernaut entschieden,
irgendwie hat mir die am ehesten zugesagt.
was ganz gut war ist das sie auch vor wind schützt,was bei mir immer zu nem brennen in den augen geführt hat,ferner ist der rahmen super robust,wenn man sich wieder mal aufs maul legt.
ich glaube die brillen kennt kaum jemand oder jemand mal was davon gehört??
hier kann man sich den kram mal anschauen,für interessierte :

http://www.triggernaut.de/brillen/transformer


----------

